# Chicks do laundry, don't they?



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

In my house, I'm the resident laundry maiden. And I just came up with a really, really great idea. I hung six of these wall mount coat hook racks in my laundry room. They're great for hanging bike shorts, shirts, and gloves to dry.

This has replaced by old system of hanging damp bike clothes off furniture and staircases throughout the house. I'm as pleased as can be about this little development, and thought I'd pass along this idea to my biking friends. And I hope it helps your domestic bliss as much as it has mine.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Doesn't everyone have a rope strung from one side of the laundry room to the other for that sort of thing?


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Speaking of washing gloves... I didn't know this was done (I'm new). Do you just throw them in the wash? Anything the special? (Other than adding soap and water of course.) Put them in the dryer, or line dry?

Thanks.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Instead of finishing the shower off, we made a drying "stall" with multiple lines. My hubby put screw eyelets into the wall and then laced clothes line across them, capacity for a family of 4.You can tell the season by what's on it: bike gear, ski gear, white water gear.

formica


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

aword4you said:


> Speaking of washing gloves... I didn't know this was done (I'm new). Do you just throw them in the wash? Anything the special? (Other than adding soap and water of course.) Put them in the dryer, or line dry?
> 
> Thanks.


Sheeet yeah, it's done. Gloves get filthy. What, between the spit, sweat, snot, chapstick smegma, and dirt, they need to be washed pretty often. And after mine touch a Sano-let, they're immediately washed. Twice. Ewwww. I hate Sano-lets. Am I the only one who rides out of the parking lot a ways and pees behind a tree instead, whenever and wherever practical?

Yes, assuming they have velcro on them, you need to put them in a lingerie bag, otherwise the velcro will hook to your lycra and ef up some really expense bike shorts.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Doesn't everyone have a rope strung from one side of the laundry room to the other for that sort of thing?


Nah, mine's too small for that. It has room for the washer, dryer, a folding table and that's it. This wall mount thing rocks!!!!!!!!

And formica, excellent idea on the dry stall. I'm officially jealous.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

gloves: put them in a lingerie bag or pillow case, wash warm, line dry.

warm wash line dry goes for just about anything cyling.

formica


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> In my house, I'm the resident laundry maiden. And I just came up with a really, really great idea. I hung six of these wall mount coat hook racks in my laundry room. They're great for hanging bike shorts, shirts, and gloves to dry.
> 
> This has replaced by old system of hanging damp bike clothes off furniture and staircases throughout the house. I'm as pleased as can be about this little development, and thought I'd pass along this idea to my biking friends. And I hope it helps your domestic bliss as much as it has mine.


I would assume by the word "chicks" you mean Baby chickens...and I would guess they do not do luandry....see, silly questions...lol.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's how I do laundry: 

Everything in warm. 
If it doesn't survive warm, it's not worth keeping.
Throw rug gets washed seperately.
"Line" dry all bike stuff (except socks.)
When in a hurry, dry bike stuff on a low setting, but only when desperate.

I have one of those Ikea loft beds with a chain-link bottom, so that's how I line dry stuff. Doubles as a pretend walk-in closet!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Ewwww. I hate Sano-lets. Am I the only one who rides out of the parking lot a ways and pees behind a tree instead, whenever and wherever practical?


Seriously, the port-o-crapper is the most misogynistic creation ever.

So, your bladder is about to burst and you see a green and/or grey savior off in the horizon. You dance your feet as you await the moment when you'll finally be able to relieve yourself. In the same second, you open the door, get blown away by the rancid stench, and take in the fact that every single surface (often including the ceiling) is layered in piss. You resent every other person who has used this toilet before you. "What the crap? Do all these people do nothing but take laxitives and eat corn?"

You spin around, trying so carefully not to touch the walls, especially the lower half of the toilet which shows drip marks that definitely ain't _just_ piss. Now, it's time to hover. You bust out your mad yoga skills and create the perfect balance such that your ass has a 4-6" buffer from the bodily fluid covered seat. You focus ahead as you try to maintain your Squating Mantis position.

And wouldn't you know they'd put the frickin' urinal right where you face ends up in this port-o-let balancing act?!? That's like putting the tampon disposal 3 feet above the urinal.

Pah-lease. Give me a bush over that anyday.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Do all these people do nothing but take laxitives and eat corn?"


Baaaaahahahah! Preach it, Catzilla! I have found two Sano-let pissing methods somehow helpful:

1) Whenever available, use the Handi-crapper. There's much more room in those, they're used way less often, and the seat is generally lower and easier to hover over.

2) If only traditional stalls are available, literally put your feet up and off the floor, and on the sides of the toilet, then squat Japanese toilet style. Sure, it's a little over the top, but sometimes, as you mentioned, given the design of traditional stalls, atempting the normal hover stance with your feet on the floor, in Sano-lets that have seats 3" off the ground, and are usually leaning 30 degrees forward or aft, does nothing but ensure that some part of your skin will come in contact with hundreds of strangers' human waste.


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

*I love to do the laundry*

In fact I have one of those front washing loading machines and I enjoy sitting in front of it for a couple minutes watching the clothes go around. It is very relaxing.  As for washing your gloves, just velcro them shut and they won't snag a thing. Mine never have. I also have a folding wooden drying rack. I line dry all of my technical fabrics, lycra, Gore Tex, etc. Now if I could only find the time to do the laundry.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> I line dry all of my technical fabrics, lycra, Gore Tex, etc. Now if I could only find the time to do the laundry.


It's recommended by the manufacturers to put your Goretex in the dryer, not line dry it. A too hot dryer is a bad thing, but a low to medium dryer keeps the DWR ( durable water repellent) coating activated. DWR is a surface treatment that helps keep the water beading up and not wetting through.

Formica


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

*Thanks!*



formica said:


> It's recommended by the manufacturers to put your Goretex in the dryer, not line dry it. A too hot dryer is a bad thing, but a low to medium dryer keeps the DWR ( durable water repellent) coating activated. DWR is a surface treatment that helps keep the water beading up and not wetting through.
> 
> Formica


Will do.


----------



## Laika (Oct 8, 2004)

On the drying issue.. what about the fold up wire drying racks like these? Without a tumble dryer I can't get thru winter without one... or two.
Link

On the porta-can issue ... how about carrying one of the she-pee funnels like these? I hear they are popular at the big outdoor music festivals like Glastonbury in the UK, they sound handy for biking
http://www.femalefreedom.ca/


----------



## notrelatedtoted (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello Kitty said:


> In my house, I'm the resident laundry maiden. And I just came up with a really, really great idea. I hung six of these wall mount coat hook racks in my laundry room. They're great for hanging bike shorts, shirts, and gloves to dry.
> 
> This has replaced by old system of hanging damp bike clothes off furniture and staircases throughout the house. I'm as pleased as can be about this little development, and thought I'd pass along this idea to my biking friends. And I hope it helps your domestic bliss as much as it has mine.


I've been using a similar setup for a few months, but I still need to screw it into the wall (Right now, it's portable...  ) Wife and kids complain when I leave my sweaty clothes hanging all over the house.

By the way, the "take laxatives and eat corn" comment caused me to blow coffee all over my desk - this is why I lurk in the women's forum.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Whatever your stuff, it's really important to read the care label. Some things aren't on care labels : like that fabric softener should not be used be with wicking fabrics or fleeces, it negates the fiber properties. When in doubt, line dry is a good rule ! I have a client who just ran two custom items I made for him through the dryer, when they were specifically labeled cold water line dry. Oops doesn't even begin to cover that!!

Back to the rack thingy. What I like is that a good, big rack saves a step. You don't have to put things away, just grab them off the rack.  And if you dress and undress in the laundry room you are saving even more laundry hauling steps.

formica ~ who thinks laundry is never ending.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*Rotflmao!!*



catzilla said:


> Seriously, the port-o-crapper is the most misogynistic creation ever.
> 
> So, your bladder is about to burst and you see a green and/or grey savior off in the horizon. You dance your feet as you await the moment when you'll finally be able to relieve yourself. In the same second, you open the door, get blown away by the rancid stench, and take in the fact that every single surface (often including the ceiling) is layered in piss. You resent every other person who has used this toilet before you. "What the crap? Do all these people do nothing but take laxitives and eat corn?"
> 
> ...


that is the best description ever!!

and, how do people manage to get sh*t on the ceiling of those things?! nevermind. i don't really want to know.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> In my house, I'm the resident laundry maiden. And I just came up with a really, really great idea. I hung six of these wall mount coat hook racks in my laundry room. They're great for hanging bike shorts, shirts, and gloves to dry.
> 
> This has replaced by old system of hanging damp bike clothes off furniture and staircases throughout the house. I'm as pleased as can be about this little development, and thought I'd pass along this idea to my biking friends. And I hope it helps your domestic bliss as much as it has mine.


laundry is a neverending event in my world. i'm also limited on drying space but i've got one of those fold-up drying racks that i dry all of my bike stuff on. oh, and the occasional work clothing item that can't go in the dryer.

everything except sheet/towels gets washed on cold. no fabric softener.

cycling gloves get washed regularly. mtb gloves get washed after each ride, road gloves get washed once/week or so. i just close all velcro closures and toss them into the wash. no lingere bag needed. my gloves also go into the dryer. i find that they smell better if i dry them since it is pretty damp here and gloves just don't seem to dry quickly enough to remove the smell (how can my hands smell so bad?!).

right now i just set the drying rack up in the kitchen next to the bikes (washer/dryer are in a closet in the kitchen). one day i'll have my kitchen redone and i'll have drying racks built into my laundry area.

rt


----------



## wunderhorn (May 13, 2005)

*caution*



Hello Kitty said:


> 2) If only traditional stalls are available, literally put your feet up and off the floor, and on the sides of the toilet, then squat Japanese toilet style. Sure, it's a little over the top, but sometimes, as you mentioned, given the design of traditional stalls, atempting the normal hover stance with your feet on the floor, in Sano-lets that have seats 3" off the ground, and are usually leaning 30 degrees forward or aft, does nothing but ensure that some part of your skin will come in contact with hundreds of strangers' human waste.


Not one to criticize a well-worn practice I haven't personally attempted, but in search of the perfect no-touch porta-potty experience, doesn't this practice run the risk of causing the dreaded Worst Case Scenarios of (a) raising the center of gravity of the entire porta-potty unit, thereby risking porta-potty rollover and possible fecal breakout onto the user, or (b) slippage into the Fecal Containment Area of the unit and partial or even complete entrapment of the user? Small risk but not someplace you want to be.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> Not one to criticize a well-worn practice I haven't personally attempted, but in search of the perfect no-touch porta-potty experience, doesn't this practice run the risk of causing the dreaded Worst Case Scenarios of (a) raising the center of gravity of the entire porta-potty unit, thereby risking porta-potty rollover and possible fecal breakout onto the user, or (b) slippage into the Fecal Containment Area of the unit and partial or even complete entrapment of the user? Small risk but not someplace you want to be.
> .


OMG. 
That certainly paints a picture, doesn't it  
I am thankful that most of the trailheads I frequent have a plethora of well placed bushes.

We do have one trail head at a state park that in addition to a very nice bathroom, has **showers** that are free, decent and clean in the bathroom facility


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Washing*

My set up is one of those pastic-coated wire shelves (for clothes closets and utility rooms) that you can find at hardware stores, home depot or Target. I hung one up over a window in my tiny laundry room; bike socks dry on the open wire shelf; your just put your jerseys and shorts on hangers and hang them from the front of the shelf. If you just have a few items, put the jersey on a hangar and clothes-pin the shorts directly to the shelf.

The one I have is only 2 1/2 or 3 feet long and it is great for two people who bike frequently.

I never wash gloves with anything else; they can bleed more black dye than anything I have ever encountered. If they are colorfast and don't have any leather one them, they are pobably ok, but check first.

Also, don't forget to wash the camelback or helmet liners every so often. They can smell as bad as sweaty jerseys if you let them go too long.

What else? I always dry shorts inside out, so the chamois dries faster.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Interesting idea*



Hello Kitty said:


> This has replaced by old system of hanging damp bike clothes off furniture and staircases throughout the house. I'm as pleased as can be about this little development, and thought I'd pass along this idea to my biking friends. And I hope it helps your domestic bliss as much as it has mine.


And here all along, I thought I had spent $1300 on a "full suspension trail bike shaped drying rack" for MTB clothes. Go figure.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

catzilla said:


> You spin around, trying so carefully not to touch the walls, especially the lower half of the toilet which shows drip marks that definitely ain't _just_ piss.


Dudette! I refuse to even lock the door on those disgusting things. Nothing but the bottoms of my shoes touches anything in one of those disgusting things, including the door. No effing way! The hard part is standing far enough away for the urinal thingy so nothing splashes back on you. Hey, I think I just figured out how piss gets everywhere!!! 

On the gloves thing, I just make sure that all of the velcro hook part is secured to and covered by the opposing loop part. Seems to work to keep it from attaching to the other laundry.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

*and then what...*

do you do when the pegs are full... I think next weekend we'll be hunting for peg set number two...

(plus all the muddy stuff in the basement...)

Laundry is 24/24 7/7 affair here. Once the machine broke, we moved into a friends house until the new one arrived. Seriously....


----------



## dodo (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello Kitty said:


> Sheeet yeah, it's done. Gloves get filthy. What, between the spit, sweat, snot, chapstick smegma, and dirt, they need to be washed pretty often. And after mine touch a Sano-let, they're immediately washed. Twice. Ewwww. I hate Sano-lets. Am I the only one who rides out of the parking lot a ways and pees behind a tree instead, whenever and wherever practical?
> 
> Yes, assuming they have velcro on them, you need to put them in a lingerie bag, otherwise the velcro will hook to your lycra and ef up some really expense bike shorts.


Lingerie bag works great for Camelbacks too. Straps don't get tied up in everything.

B


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Christine said:


> Here's how I do laundry:
> 
> Everything in warm.
> If it doesn't survive warm, it's not worth keeping.
> ...


I wanna know what the throw rug is used for? During the ride? Before? or just after......??


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Um, it's probably one of those horseshoe shaped throw rugs.

What I wanna know is, if you're hanging everything else up on the line, why you'd put the socks in the drier. Why not hang the socks up too? Do you run the drier for a couple pairs of socks?


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

*rt* said:


> right now i just set the drying rack up in the kitchen next to the bikes (washer/dryer are in a closet in the kitchen).rt


 The day I brought home my new bike I had it in the spare bedroom, my wife came unglued. Maybe I should try the kitchen instead.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Team Pro Laps said:


> What else? I always dry shorts inside out, so the chamois dries faster.


And upside down, so the moisture wicks from the chamois to the fabric. Learned that when real bike shorts were wool and chamois was chamois.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Bikehigh said:


> Um, it's probably one of those horseshoe shaped throw rugs.
> 
> What I wanna know is, if you're hanging everything else up on the line, why you'd put the socks in the drier. Why not hang the socks up too? Do you run the drier for a couple pairs of socks?


 I line dry all the socks. That way, when only one comes through, it's really easy to keep in mind what sock on the loose to be looking for.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

I had 19 white crew socks I wear for work, all the same, and 2 missmatched bike socks, on the line the other day. I've located the missing bike socks, but I'm not sure which pair of white socks has one missing, so I don't know what to look for.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

I've got a wire shelf type thing in my garage and a car that is small enough it doesn't take up the whole length. That "shelf" plus some cheap hangers works quite well for hanging my sweaty/stinky things on! Keeps any funk out of the house too.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I seperate everything into three piles.

Lights. Darks. Stinkies.

Then I realize that the light and dark piles are too small to warrant their own load and just throw them in with the stinkies.

Turn the knob. Walk away.

Realize the next morning that I forgot I had a load in the washer. Open the washer, get overwhelmed with mildew smell. Re-wash.

Put everything into dryer. Spandex. Gloves. Latex catholic school girl jumper. Turn the knob. Walk away.

Remember the next morning that I have a load in the dryer. Move the load into a basket and set the basket in the bedroom. Dig out clothes from the basket for the rest of the week until the basket is finally empty.

I frickin' hate, I mean HATE, laundry.

This is why my stinkies pile is so big.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

catzilla,
YOU are killing me here with laughing.

--------------------------

As for the 'port-a-lets' being male has definate advantages.
Of course there have been a number of days when I've seen them knocked over by high wind. Usually I'm not biking those days either though.


---------------------------
WRT laundry,
Been doing it for a while. Just abou the first thing I did at two different job sites was buy a washer and dryer so I now have laundry facilities in two states.

Four piles: Light dress, Dark dress, Jeans n dark Ts, whites. Whites get hot and run through the dryer. Everything else gets cold or sometimes warm depending on the filth.

Shirts get hung on hangers and distributed to dry on the shower rod and possibly in the closet or doorways depending on volume at least 6 inches apart. LOTS of hangers mean I can use them for things like hanging bike shorts or other stuff that get taken off the hangers once it's dry.

I usually try to have enough clothes to last two weeks so I don't have to do laundry every week and I have enough in each pile for a wash. If something is especially stinky or stained it gets special treatment asap.

I am adding a couple of the six hook robe racks to the doors in the bathroom of the current place that are kind of like Hello Kitty's picture however.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

The drier kills that mildew, so skip the second washing.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Catzilla, I suggest doing laundry in a public place- no walking away! Well.....okay so today I drove past it forgetting that it was dryer-time.....but that only lasts until I remember why I've got the granny cart and empty bag in the car with me.

I hate when I forget to hang stuff up and it gets that *smell.* Grrrrr.

Also, helps to do laundry several times/week to avoid that weight-of-the-world-in-your-arms feeling. Smaller loads = easier to manage. 

Now, why aren't laundromats combined with internet cafes or bars or bookstores?! This drives me nuts. Why can't our LBS have laundry facilities so I can hang out THERE while getting wash done? A bar+laundromat would also be cool, but I understand why that can't be practical


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

catzilla said:


> Remember the next morning that I have a load in the dryer. Move the load into a basket and set the basket in the bedroom. Dig out clothes from the basket for the rest of the week until the basket is finally empty.


Save yourself all that work and just put them on for work outta the dryer like I do. If you need it, toss the cloths on the bed, and then back to the dryer with the fresh ones.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

*rt* said:


> that is the best description ever!!
> and, how do people manage to get sh*t on the ceiling of those things?! nevermind. i don't really want to know.
> rt


What a fella doesn't learn eh? In the last five minutes I've learned how to wash bike clothes, hang 'em and "hover" in a stinky, pee-splattered terlet. This chicks' forum is the best one at mtbr!

Ok so now I know! It's you chicks standing on the bloody seat that causes all the splatter? And I thought it was us pigs! 

Ohhh I gotta ask this - *rt* what _*ARE*_ you doing looking up at the celing?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

zenmonkey said:


> do you do when the pegs are full... I think next weekend we'll be hunting for peg set number two...)


Well, I got six of them, and you can hang two shorts to a peg, so you can hang about 30 items at a time, and I haven't filled them up yet. Clearly, I'm not riding enough.

_That _ will change.

And, since we're sharing, four bins, with labels : Bike Stuff, Whites, Colors, and Work (delicates). Bike stuff in warm to hot with no dryer, Whites in hot with bleach, Colors in warm with conditioner, and Work clothes, delicates, and sheets in cold with Woolite, little drying, and lots and lots of ironing.

I'm kind of a laundry freak and tend iron anything that moves.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

catzilla said:


> Seriously, the port-o-crapper is the most misogynistic creation ever.
> 
> So, your bladder is about to burst and you see a green and/or grey savior off in the horizon. You dance your feet as you await the moment when you'll finally be able to relieve yourself. In the same second, you open the door, get blown away by the rancid stench, and take in the fact that every single surface (often including the ceiling) is layered in piss. You resent every other person who has used this toilet before you. "What the crap? Do all these people do nothing but take laxitives and eat corn?"
> 
> ...


Hoooo wheeee! What a great post to read first thing in the morning! Too funny!

By the way, that thing at face level isn't a urinal...it's a purse holder!


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Hello Kitty said:


> Well, I got six of them, and you can hang two shorts to a peg, so you can hang about 30 items at a time, and I haven't filled them up yet. Clearly, I'm not riding enough.
> 
> _That _ will change.
> 
> ...


I like the drying hook idea.

Me, ('cause I know you're all sitting on the edge of your seats waiting for me to weigh in on this)? Whites - hot water with bleach, dryer. Everything else of mine that's machine washable - warm water, dryer. My wife's stuff - I dunno, I always get yelled at for washing her stuff "incorrectly", so she's on her own. Work shirts and candidates for Woolite - shell out to the nice Korean family down at the strip mall - I hate (hate, Hate, HATE) Ironing!


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

slocaus said:


> I wanna know what the throw rug is used for? During the ride? Before? or just after......??


Not directed to me, but I'm assuming to throw outside the car and change into cycling shoes. Some people have really, really delicate feet and can't be barefoot out of doors. I'm not one of them, but I see them standing on their little mats all the time.

Pussies.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

for those of you using woolite, use baby shampoo instead. It's much more mild and costs a whole lot less. Use a tablespoon or so. Woolite is actually somewhat harsh, and then they add in a gazillion conditioners to make the fabric feel nice.


formica


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

To answer the other question: Throw rug is just a long, rectangular thing that I use to cover the permanent stains on the rug (were here when I moved in and resist carpet-cleaning machines.) I would kill for new carpeting, though I can't justify a couple hundred bucks when hardly anybody ever comes in here.

Baby shampoo instead of Woolite!! Brilliant! Then I'm guessing conditioner instead of fabric softener?


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

OK - here is our breakdown 
- Whites (or mostly white like muddy ride undies)
- Has the slightest chance of turning other stuff pink, orange or blue - This is either washed by hand or together - yep I've had pinkish jeans.
- Dress shirts - ironing is outsourced, guy comes, picks them up and brings them back - heaven
- Kid stuff - it is either plastic or has tissue, chocolate, marbles, gum, jam or a hamster in the pockets - double checked, hamster is put back in the cage and washed - tissues get thru 
- The rest is divided into "urgent I want this morning", "you can wash this stuff", "ok I'll do it, but it will cost you cleaning a coffee filter"


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> Ohhh I gotta ask this - *rt* what _*ARE*_ you doing looking up at the celing?


trying to distract myself from the urninal that is directly in my line of vision. duh!   

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

smw said:


> The day I brought home my new bike I had it in the spare bedroom, my wife came unglued. Maybe I should try the kitchen instead.


LOL! the spare bedroom contains my workbench, work stand, my HT in parts, 2 frames, assorted wheelsets, and all other spare parts.

oh, and a desk, futon, endtable and bookshelf. 

right now my kitchen table lives in the dining room (because i don't yet have a dining room table) and the bikes (5 of them) live in the eat-in portion of my kitchen. good thing i'm single!!

i'm sure your wife would be thrilled with having the bike in the kitchen. give it a try and report back. 

rt


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Not directed to me, but I'm assuming to throw outside the car and change into cycling shoes. Some people have really, really delicate feet and can't be barefoot out of doors. I'm not one of them, but I see them standing on their little mats all the time.
> 
> Pussies.


That's what my rubber Betty Boop floor mat is for.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

wooglin said:


> That's what my rubber Betty Boop floor mat is for.


I freaking hate Betty Boop. What's up with the jowls?


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> I freaking hate Betty Boop. What's up with the jowls?


She likes to eat potatoes and kielbasa. Oh, and lentils too. Hey, the girl likes to eat!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Christine said:


> Now, why aren't laundromats combined with internet cafes or bars or bookstores?! This drives me nuts. Why can't our LBS have laundry facilities so I can hang out THERE while getting wash done? A bar+laundromat would also be cool, but I understand why that can't be practical


THese do exist! Brainwash in SanFrancisco is one (bar/cafe) and there is a laundry cafe in LA on Washington - a cool eclectic cafe attached to a relaly nice laundromat. The cafe is cool enough that I go there even though I have in-house laundry.


----------



## SoCalDesertRider (Aug 1, 2005)

Christine said:


> Now, why aren't laundromats combined with internet cafes or bars or bookstores?! This drives me nuts. Why can't our LBS have laundry facilities so I can hang out THERE while getting wash done? A bar+laundromat would also be cool, but I understand why that can't be practical


Like Impy said, it's not a new idea, though I didn't know there were such 'up-scale' ones around. Figures that would be in San Francisco. The laundromat/bar thing seems to be more of a ******* idea to me (which is why I like it  ). Some ******** even sang a song about it a few years ago. If you like country music, check out Confederate Railroad's song 'Bill's Laundromat, Bar and Grill', off their 1995 album 'When and Where'. It's a funny song too if you listen to the story he tells .


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> I freaking hate Betty Boop. What's up with the jowls?


No problem. I'll use my Homer Simpson one around you. He makes me nervous staring up my towel though.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

catzilla said:


> I seperate everything into three piles.
> 
> Lights. Darks. Stinkies.
> 
> ...


HA!

Except mine ends a little differently:
Roomate reminds me the next morning that I have a load in the dryer. Take clothes out of dryer and put in basket. Leave basket in garage for another day. Next day, put clothes back in dryer to get out wrinkles. Forget that clothes are in dryer. Next day, put clothes in dryer again to get out wrinkles. Pull out clothes and wear as needed.

I alone can be blamed for the energy crisis. Sorry about that.

Oh, and the washing labels on clothes mean nothing. I throw them all in. If they survive, then they live to be worn another day.

DON'T even talk to me about ironing. Way too much trouble. If I do iron, its one of those quick steam things on top of a towel on the bed.

I can't believe this thread is this long. Who would guess that a benign subject like laundry would carry on so long?

Sabine


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Sabine said:


> If I do iron, its one of those quick steam things on top of a towel on the bed.


A'ight Martha Stewart, you need to ditch the ironing machine all together and get yourself this:










Spray. Womp. Done.


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*Darwin's Laundry*



Sabine said:


> Oh, and the washing labels on clothes mean nothing. I throw them all in. If they survive, then they live to be worn another day.


Yep, me too.


----------



## norcal2carolina (Sep 4, 2005)

catzilla said:


> Seriously, the port-o-crapper is the most misogynistic creation ever.
> And wouldn't you know they'd put the frickin' urinal right where you face ends up in this port-o-let balancing act?!? That's like putting the tampon disposal 3 feet above the urinal.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

